
Chan Zuckerberg Initiative donates $3.6M to fight SF Bay housing crisis - samaysharma
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/06/chan-zuckerberg-housing/
======
wapz
> The money will allow the CLSEPA to hire several additional lawyers, and is
> expected to help 2,500 residents over the course of three years.

3.1 million will go to mostly lawyers to fight for current tenants? Isn't it
_legal_ to evict tenants with a penalty or some other form of compensation? I
feel the whole bay area needs more housing or stricter laws/higher taxes for
people who own multiple residences (not for personal use/renting).

